# Aussie Nugget Hops



## T.D. (20/2/06)

Hi everyone,

Well, I will soon have a mother load of Aussie Nugget hop flowers to play with (from the bulk buy). I am also planning on planting some Nugget rhizomes this year.

I am a bit confused on what these hops are actually like though. American sources say they are similar to Chinook or Columbus (ie that quintessential "American" hop flavour), but in the bulk buy details they are described as being more like an English hop.

Has anybody used these hops before? Can they be used for flavour/aroma as well as bittering? I am hoping so. I have a big American IPA planned that will be all Nugget. Depending on what peoples' opinions are here, and what the hops look like when they arrive, I might even do the same AIPA for the NSW Xmas in July case. Basics of the recipe are below. Any comments / recommendations etc would be appreciated.

Powells Ale 82.5%
Powells Munich 10%
JW Amber 2.5%
Weyermann Carared 2.5%
JW Crystal 2.5%

10g Nugget @ 60mins
25g Nugget @ 20mins
25g Nugget @ 15mins
25g Nugget @ 10mins
25g Nugget @ 5mins
50g Nugget @ flameout
50g Nugget Dry Hop

Given that this will obviously be a very hoppy beer, I don't want to use hops that don't have very good flavour/aroma characteristics. Could be a great beer if the hops are suitable for this kind of thing, but equally if they are not, it could be a total disaster!


----------



## T.D. (20/2/06)

Bump...

Surely somebody has used Nugget for flavour aroma???


----------



## Kai (20/2/06)

Give it more than a day. I'm sure there's someone out there.


----------



## BoilerBoy (20/2/06)

T.D.

I have used nugget for flavour and aroma, but I have never used chinook so I cant really give a comparison.

As I understand it Chinook has quite a dominant grape fruit type flavour which I cant say I've noticed in Nugget at all.

I have used it in Aussie style pale ales and its ok, not stunning, but I havent used it in the quantities you have outlined above so go for it and tell us!

Cheers 

BB


----------



## Malnourished (20/2/06)

I did something relatively similar to what you're proposing only with all Pride of Ringwood (they were free!)

People always say PoR isn't a good aroma/flavour hop but after that beer I don't agree. I'm sure the same could be said of Nugget. In any case I reckon freshness is just as important as variety when it comes to hops anyway, and it seems like your Nuggets will be nice and fresh. Brew away I say.


----------



## Darren (20/2/06)

Rule of thumb, any hop with high humulone, NEVER bitter over 20-25IBU. High co-humulone you can never add too much. Just my experience.

BTW, nothing wrong with POR.

cheers
Darren


----------



## Stuster (20/2/06)

Strange, I think East Kent Goldings have a very high humulene level and are the traditional hops for IPA. :huh:


----------



## Darren (20/2/06)

Probably explains why I can't stand them.

cheers
Darren


----------



## T.D. (21/2/06)

Thanks guys,

Looks like the general consensus is to go for it! That's what I wanted to hear!  

So those who have brewed with it, would you say they have an "American" flavour? Maybe not as much as chinook, but are they fruity and citrusy? Whether they taste more "English" or more "American" is not a big deal though I guess - there's an IPA style to suit either!!

Cheers :beer:


----------



## RobW (21/2/06)

According to the table here: http://www.homebrewit.com/aisle/2030
they can be substituted for Columbus, Chinook, U.K. Target & Galena


----------

